# APACF: le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli.



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato

Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti


Fassone:"Un mercato che viene da lontano e che ci è piaciuto comunicare in questo modo e viverlo con i tifosi, i nostri veri azionisti. E' partito tutto prima dell'estate ma a settembre dello scorso anno. Con buona soddisfazione qualche minuto fa abbiamo completato il Milan in questa prima parte. Tanti aneddoti si potrebbero raccontare sulla campagna acquisti. I primissimi contatti risalgono addirittura allo scorso agosto. Mirabelli andò a vedere Kessie a Cagliari. Di aneddoti ce ne sarebbero tanti. Giocatori cinesi al Milan? Uno o due potrebbero venire a trovarci nelle prossime settimane. Diamo questa prima primizia. E' stato un mercato importante. Più importante di quanto pensassimo. Pensavamo di spendere un pò meno e avere stipendi più alti. Poi abbiamo bilanciato. Abbiamo speso 230 milioni che metteremo tutti sul bilancio di quest'anno. La proprietà ci ha permesso di fare un mercato molto importante. Abbiamo fatto cessioni e può darsi che qualcosa si muova nei prossimi giorni. Abbiamo incassato 50-60 milioni e versato 12 milioni di commissioni. Stipendi tra 110 e 120 milioni. La rosa è molto competitiva. Siamo riusciti a fare quasi tutto quello che volevamo. Manca un centrocampista? Lo lascio dire a Mirabelli. Abbiamo trasmesso alla gente milanista grande calore ed entusiasmo. E ci accorgiamo che il milanista ha grande voglia di accompagnare la squadra. Se si è soddisfatti del lavoro fatto, credo sia giusto almeno goderselo per stasera. E c'è la squadra che va in campo. Ora bisogna trasferire tutto sul campo. Le due partite di Europa League sono state affrontate con lo spirito giusto. Ma vale sempre la pena ribadirlo: l'Europa League la affronteremo con impegno assoluto. Non sarà un impegno di ripiego. Rinnovo di Suso? Spero non sia paragonabile a quello di Donnarumma, mi auguro che i prossimi siano più sereni. Suso lo abbiamo sempre considerato fondamentale. Non lo abbiamo mai messo sul mercato. Ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2019, ora inizieremo a parlare del suo rinnovo e non ci saranno problemi. La giornata di oggi? Per Niang ci eravamo sentiti con Cairo nei giorni scorsi. Stamattina finalmente abbiamo trovato una soluzione. Nel pomeriggio ci sono state le altre operazioni. Abbiamo provato a verificare i tempi tecnici con il Genoa per provare a prendere questi ragazzi fortissimi. Non siamo riusciti a fare un'operazione in uscita per 14 secondi di ritardo. La rosa è completa, anzi siamo in sovrannumero di 1-2 persone. E' stato un mercato bello in generale per l'Italia. Credo che il nostro sia stato un mercato particolare. Ora inizia la parte importante. Stateci vicini e noi staremo vicini a voi. Rifacciamo grande questo Milan".


Mirabelli:"Ci fa piacere che questo modo di approcciarci sia piaciuto. E' stato bello far vedere il lato umano di questo calciatori. E' bello aver fatto questo tipo di esperienza e il fatto che i tifosi abbiano gradito. Giocatori cinesi al Milan? Devono lavorando tanto, li seguiamo, ma ci sono cinese che stanno prendendo quota. Abbiamo avuto le idee chiare fin da subito su chi volevamo che rimanesse e su chi prendere. Sopratutto mantenere una linea importante. Vogliamo aprire un ciclo e l'importante è non avere giocatori in età troppo avanzata. Abbiamo preso giocatori forti e giovani ma anche di esperienza e di carattere. Vogliamo avere obiettivi importanti a medio lungo termini. Non obiettivi importanti fin da subito. Ovviamente non acquisteremo 11 giocatori a sessione. Avevamo questa necessità quest'anno. Centrocampista ed ala in più? Noi pensiamo di aver già fatto tanto. Ma poi il mercato di gennaio è tra poco. Siamo già pronti. La soddisfazione è stata vedere 67.000 spettatori contro il Craiova. Faceva caldissimo. Oggi la grande responsabilità è aver riportato tutto questo entusiasmo. Ora dobbiamo trasferirlo al campo e far sì che aumenti. Aubameyang? E' un grandissimo giocatore. Possiamo dire che anche lui aveva voglia di venire al Milan ma poi alcuni matrimoni non si fanno anche per volontà di altri club. Il Dortmund ha fatto fatica a darlo via. Ricambio per Bonaventura? Jack sta benissimo ma pensiamo di aver messo su una rosa a posto così anche numericamente. Non pensiamo di essere corti. Siamo a posto così. Se nel cammino ci accorgeremo che ci mancherà qualcosa, abbiamo un altro mese di mercato e non ci tireremo indietro. Andrè Silva? Sarà uno dei prossimi attaccanti più forti al mondo. E' giovane, ha bisogno di più tempo per adattarsi. Non gli mettiamo pressione. Lo aspettiamo tranquillamente. Questa crescita avrà dei periodi positivi e negativi che lo faranno crescere ancora. Ma sarà uno dei prospetti più importanti. Non era meglio il puntone invece di Kalinic e Silva? Chi ha detto che il puntone non può essere Cutrone, Kalinic e Silva? Cutrone ha fatto sempre gol. Kalinic è un giocatore di sicura affidabilità. Per Montella era il profilo che cercavamo. Se sono contento di questo mercato? Abbastanza. La gente ci chiedeva il botto. Noi pensiamo di programmare le cose in tempo e non arrivare a fare un acquisto l'ultima ora. Non credo agli effetti speciali che uno deve dare l'ultimo. Magari ce lo potevamo conservare ma non ci interessava. Ci abbiamo pensato ma noi preferiamo programmare".


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Ora parla di numeri


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Io mi sto quasi commovendo..
è bellissimo che la società parli a noi tifosi come se fossimo seduti al bar faccia a faccia.
è una cosa inedita in Italia questa e siamo fieri di essere i primi.
Grazie a questa società, grazie mille.
ABBONIAMOCI IN MASSA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Io sono qui che ancora spero sbuchi davvero aubameyang da qualche parte


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Secondo voi diranno il numero attuale di abbonamenti?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io mi sto quasi commovendo..
> è bellissimo che la società parli a noi tifosi come se fossimo seduti al bar.
> Grazie a questa società, grazie mille.



Davvero bello checchè se ne dica!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...




Quotate, quotate, quotate.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Tutti i 230M spesi a bilancio quest'anno?


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Sarebbe stata un'iniziativa molto simpatica se l'avessero gestita meglio ( creare hype a caso. bastava annunciarla domani e farla la sera o lunedi ) .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Come già scritto prima, l'iniziativa è ottima, ma i tempi sono sbagliati. Bastava farla domani. Troppo hype per niente alla fine


----------



## Ciora (31 Agosto 2017)

Finora trasparenza totale e ottime spiegazioni. Chapeau


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Commissioni per un totale di 12M (5%) veramente ottimo.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sono qui che ancora spero sbuchi davvero aubameyang da qualche parte



prova ad immaginarti se alla fine danno la buonanotte e dicono "aspettate un momento" e sbuca Auba..


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Pazzesco che stia comunicando numeri del genere in una diretta FB. Sta umiliando i vari organi di stampa.


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io sono qui che ancora spero sbuchi davvero aubameyang da qualche parte



siamo in due ahahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> prova ad immaginarti se alla fine danno la buonanotte e dicono "aspettate un momento" e sbuca Auba..



Credo che tutti sotto sotto sono li che sperano in quello


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mirabelli dice che la squadra la vogliono costruire pian piano, in tutte le sessioni di mercato


----------



## GenioSavicevic (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Tutti i 230M spesi a bilancio quest'anno?


Chiara mossa per il fpf, acquisti tutti quest'anno e plusvalenze da cessioni tutte anno/anni prossimi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Massimilià, manca un centrocampista o no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Come iniziativa mi piace anche, il branding è l'aspetto dubbio secondo me.


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe stata un'iniziativa molto simpatica se l'avessero gestita meglio ( creare hype a caso. bastava annunciarla domani e farla la sera o lunedi ) .



l'evento in sè ci sta anche, ma è quel pirla di campopiano che ha creato hype dal nulla. 

poteva annunciare già da subito che era una specie di conferenza, invece ha voluto creare la sorpresa, in senso negativo però, perchè la gente si aspettava altro.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Sinceramente stanno dicendo sempre le solite robe sentite e risentite.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Suma che legge una domanda di uno che dice che manca un centrocampista ...domani nevica con annesso tsunami...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Suma che legge una domanda di uno che dice che manca un centrocampista ...domani nevica con annesso tsunami...


E anche l'ala...


----------



## MissRossonera (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Era una bella iniziativa,che avvicina i tifosi alla società. Peccato per il modo totalmente sbagliato di annunciarla e soprattutto il giorno sbagliato in cui farla.Se non fosse stato così ci sarebbe stata una maggiore simpatia nel seguirla. Pazienza,gli scivoloni ci stanno, l'importante è che siano in buona fede.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Han detto che sono già pronti per gennaio per le lacune


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Mirabelli dice che la squadra la vogliono costruire pian piano, in tutte le sessioni di mercato



ma è ovvio.
mica ad ogni sessione di mercato possono prendere 10 giocatori nuovi.
hanno creato la base.
in futuro si puntellera e si migliora


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Incredibile Suma che ha fatto domande su centrocampista e ala. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Tergiversa, purtroppo, sulla mezzala e sull'ala, Massimiliano...


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

ma sono seri o stanno mentendo sapendo di mentire quando fanno i finti tonti in merito alla mezz'ala/attaccante sinistro? davvero non sapevano che ci servivono? wtf


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> ma sono seri o stanno mentendo sapendo di mentire quando fanno i finti tonti in merito alla mezz'ala/attaccante sinistro? davvero non sapevano che ci servivono? wtf



Ma si che lo sanno secondo me...hanno anche detto che gennaio è dietro l'angolo, sono pronti


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> ma sono seri o stanno mentendo sapendo di mentire quando fanno i finti tonti in merito alla mezz'ala/attaccante sinistro? davvero non sapevano che ci servivono? wtf



Ha fatto capire Fassone che non tutto è andato come previsto ma solo il 90%. Per me si riferiva a Keità.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Vogliamo raccontarci di dover aspettare gennaio per la mezzala e l'ala? Che dite?


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo raccontarci di dover aspettare gennaio per la mezzala e l'ala? Che dite?



Penso possano arrivare a Gennaio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo raccontarci di dover aspettare gennaio per la mezzala e l'ala? Che dite?



Sicuramente qualcosa faremo...poi chissà 
Resistere qualche mese dai


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo raccontarci di dover aspettare gennaio per la mezzala e l'ala? Che dite?



Praticamente le domande un po' più scomode o non le leggono o sorvolano subito.. Per il resto soliti messaggi "Eh siete grandissimi, siamo grandissimi, bla bla bla.."


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

sarebbe interessante una domanda sul xkè Mauri sia in rosa ma credo di pretendere troppo da Suma


----------



## Edric (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> ma sono seri o stanno mentendo sapendo di mentire quando fanno i finti tonti in merito alla mezz'ala/attaccante sinistro? davvero non sapevano che ci servivono? wtf



Essu dai Arkana, pensa anche a goderti un po' la tua squadra ogni tanto, non stare sempre li a cercare dei "complotti" dietro l'angolo. Non è un modo salutare di vivere una passione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma perché scegliere questo giorno per questa conferenza? Non ha il minimo senso


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vogliamo raccontarci di dover aspettare gennaio per la mezzala e l'ala? Che dite?



Ha praticamente detto che se serve qualcosa si farà.
Speriamo non serva.


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Ha fatto intendere che avevano trattato Auba.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Gli hanno chiesto di Auba. Era davvero rammaricato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Ancora domanda sull'esterno, bene Suma, ma Mirabelli dice che la rosa va bene numericamente. Uff...


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Looool Suma ha chiesto a Mira di Aubameyang 
Con Galliani ste robe mai


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

Gli hanno fatto la domanda su Aubameyang e Mirabelli stava quasi piangendo ahahahah. Peccato


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma quanto si può amare Mirabelli


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

per Mirabelli siamo giusti e non corti per tre competizioni...siamo in buone mani ragazzi...


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Non ci credo.. Mirabelli ha davvero detto "Siamo messi bene quantitativamente e qualitativamente. Siamo apposto così"...


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

BONAVENTURA pronto per la lazio. Abbiamo gli 11 titolari a disposizione


----------



## Now i'm here (31 Agosto 2017)

jack al rientro ci sarà, daje.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> per Mirabelli siamo giusti e non corti per tre competizioni...siamo in buone mani ragazzi...



Io leggerei tra le righe...non perde occasione per dire che a gennaio faranno qualcosa


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Che hanno ribadito DUE VOLTE che a Gennaio interverranno sul mercato (e loro sanno dove, non prendiamoci in giro) non lo dite pero eh?


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

é bellissimo quello che stanno facendo, una cosa inedita In Italia


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Io leggerei tra le righe...non perde occasione per dire che a gennaio faranno qualcosa



ma non ne dubito...ma il senso di aspettare gennaio qual'è??...bilancio??...chiedo xkè onestamente non lo so...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che hanno ribadito DUE VOLTE che a Gennaio interverranno sul mercato (e loro sanno dove, non prendiamoci in giro) non lo dite pero eh?



Come detto, non perde occasione per dirlo, il buon Mira...vediamo cosa studia in questo mesi..


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Mirabelli praticamente è al "siamo numericamente ultracompetitivi" (semicit.)


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Che hanno ribadito DUE VOLTE che a Gennaio interverranno sul mercato (e loro sanno dove, non prendiamoci in giro) non lo dite pero eh?



Appunto. arrivano 3 tra esterni e mezze ali e siamo ULTRACOMPETITIVI


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Dai, dite a Montella di far giocare Silva...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma non ne dubito...ma il senso di aspettare gennaio qual'è??...bilancio??...chiedo xkè onestamente non lo so...



Eh questo lo sanno loro purtroppo...ma han sicuramente dei buoni motivi. Non mi pare si siano mai tirati indietro su questo. Io credo nella loro buona fede


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

Regalo?


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Danno piena fiducia a Silva e lo aspettano. Giustissimo così. Mirabelli gli sta parlando come se fosse suo padre


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Regalo?


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Hanno detto che c'è un regalo?!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Agosto 2017)

Suma: Altre due domande prima di un regalo. 

Mmmm


----------



## ARKANA (31 Agosto 2017)

regalo??


----------



## claudiop77 (31 Agosto 2017)

Speriamo pochi infortuni.
Se passiamo il girone di Europa League in scioltezza poi a gennaio possono arrivare rinforzi per la seconda parte di stagione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

"Le ultime due domande prima di un regalo" che sarà tipo la nomina dello zio di Campopiano a tifosissimo del Milan, oppure delle placche d'argento sulle cose formali da domani in edicola... basta con questo hype casualissimo.


----------



## Edric (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> regalo??



Ragazzi è chiuso il mercato dai siamo seri


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Agosto 2017)

Suma imbarazzante, lecchinaggio livello 100000.... ma sii serio che fai pena!!!


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Salutiamo con affetto niang ed A MAI PIU


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Crox non illuderti, Crox non illuderti, Crox non illuderti


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> "Le ultime due domande prima di un regalo" che sarà tipo la nomina dello zio di Campopiano a tifosissimo del Milan, oppure delle placche d'argento sulle cose formali da domani in edicola... basta con questo hype casualissimo.



Per me: libro di Campopiano regalato a tutti gli abbonati


----------



## de sica (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma nessuno di voi pensa che dietro quelle 3 maglie ci siano tre nomi? O solo io penso questo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

vediamo mo sto regalo...e io come un pirla che mi gaso


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2017)

La sto seguendo in diretta. Apprezzo davvero molto la sincerità con cui parla di qualunque argomento.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> regalo??



Basta peró che ad ogni frase si deve per forza pensare ad un nuovo giocatore.

Mostro del calciomerctao esci dal corpo dei milanisti! :-D


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

23:01 in uscita.. chi sarà?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2017)

Ma di che regalo parlano? Oddio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Basta con 'sto regalo! Non sarà un acquisto! Smettetela, sul serio, non si fa così.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Stanno dicendo parle di circostanza.. lo sanno benissimo anche loro che ci mancano 2-3 giocatori


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

Il regalo secondo me è per Fassone e Mirabelli, sicuro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno di voi pensa che dietro quelle 3 maglie ci siano tre nomi? O solo io penso questo?



Giuro, nenach eper l'anticamera del cervello mi é passata!  

Il mercato é chiuso, andate in pace...


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Il regalo è lo spogliarello di Don Mirabelli


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (31 Agosto 2017)

il ragalo.....


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Ecco, Kalinic è arrivato praticamente per accontentare quel mediocre di Montella.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Il regalo è sta porcata di locandina


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Wow, che bel regalo...


----------



## tonilovin93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Ah, bel regalo di melma


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (31 Agosto 2017)

Non illudiamoci, ragazzi..


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Dai una bella iniziativa , inedita. Peccato per Auba , sarebbe stato bellissimo averlo in squadra. Spero che gestiscano meglio l'annuncio di questi eventi la prossima volta.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Il regalo è sta porcata di locandina



Il regalo... Ahahahahahahah! No no.. Non è auto-celebrazione... Ahahahahahahahahahahahah  con questa locandina ci perculeranno a vita..


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Uff...


----------



## Moffus98 (31 Agosto 2017)

Raga mo avete rotto le scatole però, ogni frase la strumentalizzate sul mercato per poi finire con le solite lamentele. Ma basta per favore!! Ora pensiamo al campo e pensiamo ad arrivare in Champions. E per chi ha le orecchie tappate, hanno detto palesemente che a Gennaio faranno qualcosa.


----------



## emamilan99 (31 Agosto 2017)

Mettete Crudeli a posto di Suma!!


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

È giusto non fare colpi all'ultimo minuto, perché si programma, ma perché non sono stati programmati mezzala ed ala? Accidenti...


----------



## patriots88 (31 Agosto 2017)

frecciatona di mirabelli al condor


----------



## Z A Z A' (31 Agosto 2017)

Mirabelli chiarissimo sul botto finale: abbiamo preferito programmare le cose e non arrivare all'ultimo con operazioni importanti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (31 Agosto 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Raga mo avete rotto le scatole però, ogni frase la strumentalizzate sul mercato per poi finire con le solite lamentele. Ma basta per favore!! Ora pensiamo al campo e pensiamo ad arrivare in Champion. E per chi ha le orecchie tappate, hanno detto palesemente che a Gennaio faranno qualcosa.



Un abbraccio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Agosto 2017)

Mancano ancora 4 minuti, io ci credo ancora


----------



## Sotiris (31 Agosto 2017)

Non posso accettare che il Milan festeggi un calciomercato.
Lo faceva l'Inter di Moratti pre-calciopoli.

La locandina è una roba da vomito, oltre che se qualcosa dovesse andare male ce la rinfacceranno a vita.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

No vabbè. Io alle scene degli schiaffi di Mirabelli con il sonoro di un film di Bud Spencer stacco... ma dai, dove siamo..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (31 Agosto 2017)

se domani (giustamente) ci perculano ovunque per favore non lamentiamoci...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Agosto 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Non posso accettare che il Milan festeggi un calciomercato*.
> Lo faceva l'Inter di Moratti pre-calciopoli.
> 
> La locandina è una roba da vomito, oltre che se qualcosa dovesse andare male ce la rinfacceranno a vita.


Questo è vero; non mi sembra un granché elegante festeggiare un mercato: i trofei si festeggiano.


----------



## admin (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Onesti, schietti, sinceri e soprattutto milanisti.

Mi sono piaciuti. Vedremo se avranno fatto bene il loro lavoro, sarà il campo a giudicare. Ma non possiamo dirgli nulla. Per come eravamo abituati...


----------



## Coccosheva81 (31 Agosto 2017)

Al netto di alcune tamarrate evitabili, mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (31 Agosto 2017)

Sono due persone così trasparenti e oneste (in particolare Mirabelli) che non me la sento proprio di avercela con loro per l'ala mancante...amen, la faremo a gennaio. Io mi sento profondamente orgoglioso della mia squadra e della mia dirigenza (e non accadeva da tipo 10 anni). Hanno fatto un lavoro magistrale ed impensabile solo qualche mese fa. Un gigantesco grazie!!!


----------



## Boomer (31 Agosto 2017)

Quanto mi dispiace per Auba. Chissà quanti soldi hanno chiesto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Agosto 2017)

Hanno confermato che Aubame l avevano praticamente preso ( si capisce dalle parole ) ma il suo club non ha voluto . Peccato .


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se domani (giustamente) ci perculano ovunque per favore non lamentiamoci...


contano i risultati sul campo
se ci perculeranno, lo faranno a maggio, fottesega di domani


----------



## Crox93 (31 Agosto 2017)

Alla fine è stato si autocelebrativo, ma con anche dei contenuti interessanti sui numeri e sul futuro.
Sono contento.


----------



## Igniorante (31 Agosto 2017)

A leggere i vostri resoconti si percepisce grande trasparenza da parte della società, compreso il fatto che ci saranno altri innesti a Gennaio e che non tutto è andato come doveva nell'ultimo mese e mezzo (probabilmente Keita e/o Aubameyang).

Ogni tanto c'è qualche commento di chi non vuol leggere tra le righe e si diverte a criticare a prescindere, credendo veramente (e questo è grave) che Mirabelli sia convinto del fatto che siamo a posto così, manco fosse il peggior Galliani.


----------



## Roten1896 (31 Agosto 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onesti, schietti, sinceri e soprattutto milanisti.
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti. Vedremo se avranno fatto bene il loro lavoro, sarà il campo a giudicare. Ma non possiamo dirgli nulla. Per come eravamo abituati...



.


----------



## Smarx10 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ho aspettato tutto il giorno per commentare. A parte la locandina (idea di Suma), per il resto mi è piaciuto tantissimo. Una società che parla onestamente ai tifosi, dicendo le spese, ammettendo la possibilità di poter aver sbagliato qualcosa e senza escludere quindi un ritorno sul mercato a gennaio. Davvero complimenti. E' evidente che se ci sarà il bisogno di qualche giocatore in più la società interverrà. E sicuramente lo farà con trasparenza e classe.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Sono due persone così trasparenti e oneste (in particolare Mirabelli) che non me la sento proprio di avercela con loro per l'ala mancante...amen, la faremo a gennaio. Io mi sento profondamente orgoglioso della mia squadra e della mia dirigenza (e non accadeva da tipo 10 anni). Hanno fatto un lavoro magistrale ed impensabile solo qualche mese fa. Un gigantesco grazie!!!


Ma figurati! Io, ad esempio, non ce l'ho mica con loro, però dico "****, si poteva fare un ultimo piccolissimo sforzo"...


----------



## krull (1 Settembre 2017)

Ok. Ora vediamo il campo. Aiutiamoli perché avranno bisogno di noi.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2017)

tutto sommato una cosa carina. 

mirabelli onestissimo, e stiamo tranquilli che a gennaio si ricomincia, dai. 

adesso tocca ai ragazzi e a montella.


----------



## Boomer (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Non posso accettare che il Milan festeggi un calciomercato.
> Lo faceva l'Inter di Moratti pre-calciopoli.
> 
> La locandina è una roba da vomito, oltre che se qualcosa dovesse andare male ce la rinfacceranno a vita.



Avete complessi di inferiorità? Sicuri di essere milanisti?


----------



## elpacoderoma (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Secondo voi chi è il colpo in uscita che è saltato all' ultimo minuto?


----------



## Crox93 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onesti, schietti, sinceri e soprattutto milanisti.
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti. Vedremo se avranno fatto bene il loro lavoro, sarà il campo a giudicare. Ma non possiamo dirgli nulla. Per come eravamo abituati...



Ecco, appunto


----------



## Buciadignho (1 Settembre 2017)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> *Non posso accettare che il Milan festeggi un calciomercato.*


.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hanno confermato che Aubame l avevano praticamente preso ( si capisce dalle parole ) ma il suo club non ha voluto . Peccato .
> 
> Come fate a criticarli dai ? Basta guardarli in faccia per capirle le intenzioni



Neymar al Psg con Dembele al Barcellona credo che hanno reso impossibile l'acquisto di Aubameyang, altrimenti credo avrebbero messo l'extra budget.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

cmq Suma due domande sulla mezz'ala mancante...due...immaginate se le faceva al condor


----------



## Boomer (1 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Secondo voi chi è il colpo in uscita che è saltato all' ultimo minuto?



Vergara al 100%.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Settembre 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Avete complessi di inferiorità? Sicuri di essere milanisti?



Ucci Ucci.. 

Sento odor di....


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ma invece la domanda più importante? Quella sullo sponsor? Dai ragazzi sul resto hanno ripetuto le stesse cose che dicono da 3 mesi..


----------



## Ciora (1 Settembre 2017)

Classe e freschezza e ironia quanto basta. Come vado dicendo da qualche post finalmente contenuti che ci avvicinano alle produzioni dei big club europei. 

Poi ci sono quelli ancora ancorati ai vari "processi televisivi" super seri e pieni di cani che latrano, ma anche loro se ne faranno una ragione.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma figurati! Io, ad esempio, non ce l'ho mica con loro, però dico "****, si poteva fare un ultimo piccolissimo sforzo"...



Anche uno/due in prestito sarebbero potuti andare bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Montella ora potrà godersi di una cosa che nessun allenatore del Milan, negli ultimi anni, ha potuto avere.
- Rosa rifatta per 200 mln
- Un presidente che non rompe le palle e ti dica come mettere la formazione
- Una dirigenza che ha fiducia in te e che ha lavorato per TE per garantirti il meglio. 

Se poi io devo vedermi una squadra dominata dalla Lazie tra qualche settimana...per favore.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onesti, schietti, sinceri e soprattutto milanisti.
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti. Vedremo se avranno fatto bene il loro lavoro, sarà il campo a giudicare. Ma non possiamo dirgli nulla. Per come eravamo abituati...



Meno male che c'è anche chi ha l'onesta di riconoscere i (grandi) pregi di questa nuova società, nonostante la porcata (secondo me pagliacciata iniziale di Campopiano per creare mistero dal nulla, come un bimbominkia qualsiasi) del APACF show.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Anche uno/due in prestito sarebbero potuti andare bene.


Appunto! Mi sarebbero andati bene pure i prestiti rinnovati di Pasalic e Deulofeu, per dire. Il nostro problema non è qualitativo, perché l'11 è di valore assoluto, ma quantitativo, perché, fisicamente, non abbiamo uomini in panchina.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Settembre 2017)

La cosa più importante detta da fassone credo siano i 230 milioni spesi sul mercato che andranno tutti su questa stagione sportiva.

Bisognerebbe approfondire con i nostri esperti


----------



## Moffus98 (1 Settembre 2017)

Schietti e trasparenti, hanno fatto capire che Auba praticamente l'avevano preso e hanno palesemente dichiarato (due volte l'hanno fatto) che interverranno a Gennaio per colmare le mancanze della rosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante detta da fassone credo siano i 230 milioni spesi sul mercato che andranno tutti su questa stagione sportiva.
> 
> Bisognerebbe approfondire con i nostri esperti


Questo è materiale per [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante detta da fassone credo siano i 230 milioni spesi sul mercato che andranno tutti su questa stagione sportiva.
> 
> Bisognerebbe approfondire con i nostri esperti



Con il voluntary agreement credo che convenga fare le grosse spese il primo anno.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

> - Una dirigenza che ha fiducia in te e che ha lavorato per TE per garantirti il meglio


Montella ripete che siamo corti da 3 settimane


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Trasparentissimi, però alle domande che tutti ci facciamo da almeno un mese come "che fine ha fatto lo sponsor" o "perché Sanches è andato allo swensea con diritto di riscatto invece di venire da noi" non hanno risposto..


----------



## Boomer (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Trasparentissimi, però alle domande che tutti ci facciamo da almeno un mese come "che fine ha fatto lo sponsor" o "perché Sanches è andato allo swensea con diritto di riscatto invece di venire da noi" non hanno risposto..



Renato Sanches non ha diritto di riscatto confermato da Rumenigge. Per lo Sponsor direi un (altro) errore di comunicazione. Evidentemente c'è altro lavoro da fare a riguardo.


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Onesti, schietti, sinceri e soprattutto milanisti.
> 
> Mi sono piaciuti. Vedremo se avranno fatto bene il loro lavoro, sarà il campo a giudicare. Ma non possiamo dirgli nulla. Per come eravamo abituati...



Quotone admin.....
Un po' di amarezza c'è ma per i "film"che ci siamo fatti noi con cr7 & c.
Ma siamo sinceri ed obbiettivi:
Prima che iniziasse il mercato se ci avessero detto che prendevamo questi 11 con il rinnovo di Gigio e l'ottimo lavoro in uscita (cesso 12ml e lambiferrodastiro a 20 ml!!),
La doppia supposta ai gobbi (bonucci/gigio) avremmo tutti firmato col sangue.
Era impossibile fare di più in questa sessione.
E chi critica i 38 ml spesi per André silva non li capisco, almeno per i numeri che ha (goal in champion,campione d'Europa e record).
Diamogli tempo e con un kalic con la sua esperienza e caratteristiche fará esplodere sia lui che cutrone.
Il mio unico rimpianto é il gallo.
Ma va bene così non dimentichiamoci gli 11 titolari dell'anno scorso.
Ora con la fascia da capitano abbiamo un vero top Player non una polpetta qualunque.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante detta da fassone credo siano i 230 milioni spesi sul mercato che andranno tutti su questa stagione sportiva.
> 
> Bisognerebbe approfondire con i nostri esperti



Per il fair play, non pensavo si potesse fare quando per es. c'è un prestito con obbligo ma evidentemente si può. Una volta che accetteranno il va quelli dell'uefa le spese di quest'anno non conteranno più nulla


----------



## Ciora (1 Settembre 2017)

Ma come mai FabiuzzoNOVANTA e GuglielmoNOVANTA rispondono sempre uno dopo l'altro e con dei messaggi dallo stesso tenore?


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> Secondo voi chi è il colpo in uscita che è saltato all' ultimo minuto?



Jose mauri


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> contano i risultati sul campo
> se ci perculeranno, lo faranno a maggio, fottesega di domani



Bravo, e poi gli altri hanno poco da perculare.
Ad oggi li acquisti migliori li abbiamo fatti noi. Tanti saluti.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante detta da fassone credo siano i 230 milioni spesi sul mercato che andranno tutti su questa stagione sportiva.
> 
> Bisognerebbe approfondire con i nostri esperti



Posso sognare? Sblocco a ottobre dei capitali, nuovo sponsor o partner o chicchessia che immette un bel po di grana e con qualche magheggio finanziario portare il bilancio in parità o quasi.
UEFA che non fa storie, possibilità di investire ancora a gennaio e giugno e fegati che esplodono in tutta Italia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (1 Settembre 2017)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Con il voluntary agreement credo che convenga fare le grosse spese il primo anno.



Ok che li mettono a bilancio..... . 
Ma se i 20 di Kessie li devono tirare fuori l anno prossimo?? 

Non vanno a bilancio l anno prossimo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma come mai FabiuzzoNOVANTA e GuglielmoNOVANTA rispondono sempre uno dopo l'altro e con dei messaggi dallo stesso tenore?



siamo vedove


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma come mai FabiuzzoNOVANTA e GuglielmoNOVANTA rispondono sempre uno dopo l'altro e con dei messaggi dallo stesso tenore?



saranno fratelli o la stessa persona...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Si ma raga i 3 utenti che dicono la stessa cosa da 4 giorni hanno stufato .


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Settembre 2017)

Comunque al di là delle dichiarazioni in sè che si leggono era chiaro dal tono che mirabelli è cosciente che nella rosa manca qualcuno. 
E' altrettanto evidente che erano convinti di prendere aube ma poi per qualche motivo è saltato e sono rimasti spiazziati, da lì il noi programmiamo e non compriamo solo per farlo negli ultimi giorni, in pratica non c'era un piano b, volevano aube ed erano convinti di farcela.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> saranno fratelli o la stessa persona...



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Renato Sanches non ha diritto di riscatto confermato da Rumenigge. Per lo Sponsor direi un (altro) errore di comunicazione. Evidentemente c'è altro lavoro da fare a riguardo.



Ok. Ma perché non ce le dicevano loro queste cose? Quali dubbi ti ha tolto questa conferenza? Dov'è la trasparenza nel dire "siamo bellissimi"?


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

E' normale e fisiologico che possano esserci degli scontenti. E' praticamente impossibile mettere d'accordo tutti i tifosi. Anche al PSG ci sarà stato qualcuno che avrebbe preferito prendere un grande difensore. Sono opinioni.

Nella vita si può sbagliare, tutti sbagliano. L'importante però è riconoscere che la campagna acquisti sia stata portata avanti per il bene del Milan e non per riempirsi le saccocce, per irritare i tifosi o per fare favori ai compagni di merende di turno. Tutte pratiche che, purtroppo, abbiamo imparato a memoria.


----------



## Ciora (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> saranno fratelli o la stessa persona...




"Abbiamo gli ip ed è la stessa persona Abbiam mandato la polizia a casa di questo signore che è stato arrestato. Dovrà rendere conto di quello che ha detto. Provare, documentare. Intanto adesso è in galera!" cit.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Ma come mai FabiuzzoNOVANTA e GuglielmoNOVANTA rispondono sempre uno dopo l'altro e con dei messaggi dallo stesso tenore?





mil77 ha scritto:


> saranno fratelli o la stessa persona...



Comunque è piacevole vedere quanto siete aperti a pareri discordanti..


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2017)

Io li ringrazio per la trasparenza e tutto ma le lacune della rosa, ovvero la cosa più importante, al momento restano. E si sono anche un po' arrampicati sugli specchi con rosa completa, c'e ancora gennaio ecc...

Avessero detto le cose come stanno perlomeno


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Trasparentissimi, però alle domande che tutti ci facciamo da almeno un mese come "che fine ha fatto lo sponsor" o "perché Sanches è andato allo swensea con diritto di riscatto invece di venire da noi" non hanno risposto..



Potevi fargli la domanda.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ok che li mettono a bilancio..... .
> Ma se i 20 di Kessie li devono tirare fuori l anno prossimo??
> 
> Non vanno a bilancio l anno prossimo?



no, non ho mai capito perché ma il costo del cartellino si mette a bilancio tutto subito indipendentemente dall'uscita dei soldi. tipo Romagnoli è stato messo a bilancio tre anni fa a 25 milioni e stiamo ancora pagando le rate alla roma


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' normale e fisiologico che possano esserci degli scontenti. E' praticamente impossibile mettere d'accordo tutti i tifosi. Anche al PSG ci sarà stato qualcuno che avrebbe preferito prendere un grande difensore. Sono opinioni.
> 
> Nella vita si può sbagliare, tutti sbagliano. L'importante però è riconoscere che la campagna acquisti sia stata portata avanti per il bene del Milan e non riempirsi le saccocce, per irritare i tifosi o per fare favori ai compagni di merende di turno. Tutte pratiche che, purtroppo, abbiamo imparato a memoria.


scontento che tra l'altro ha dato 7,5 al mercato....mica 2...


----------



## GenioSavicevic (1 Settembre 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ok che li mettono a bilancio..... .
> Ma se i 20 di Kessie li devono tirare fuori l anno prossimo??
> 
> Non vanno a bilancio l anno prossimo?



Provo a buttarla lì: l 'obbligo di riscatto non esiste ma in realtà diventa obbligatorio al verificarsi di condizioni semplicissime (es scatta alla 1 presenza). Evidentemente una volta verificatasi e quindi vi è la certezza e l'obbligo di completare l'acquisto si può mettere subito a bilancio


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Io li ringrazio per la trasparenza e tutto ma le lacune della rosa, ovvero la cosa più importante, al momento restano. E si sono anche un po' arrampicati sugli specchi con rosa completa, c'e ancora gennaio ecc...
> 
> Avessero detto le cose come stanno perlomeno



Ok ma se i soldi erano questi...

Poi puoi anche dire "meglio un prestito di Rafinha che niente", però magari giocatori decenti in prestito non ne hanno trovati.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma perché non ce le dicevano loro queste cose? Quali dubbi ti ha tolto questa conferenza? Dov'è la trasparenza nel dire "siamo bellissimi"?



Guglielmo...sei il mio Ice Truck Killer


----------



## Boomer (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma perché non ce le dicevano loro queste cose? Quali dubbi ti ha tolto questa conferenza? Dov'è la trasparenza nel dire "siamo bellissimi"?



Guglielmo c'è un limite a tutto. Secondo te Mira non sa che Jose Mauri non è all'altezza? Non è mica scemo ma non può dirlo pubblicamente.Inoltre hanno raccontato anche qualche retroscena ad esempio su Auba che ti fa capire che ancora c'è da lavorare per tornare a essere un vero top team. Già il fatto che poi abbiano specificato numeri (compresi di commissione cosa INEDITA) è incredibile.Non era mai stato fatto specie da società non quotate e quindi non obbligate a divulgare numeri. Io l'ho trovata un'iniziativa simpatica e interessante. Come già evidenziato da te e anche altri qui dentro avrebbero dovuto gestire con più oculatezza l'annuncio dell'evento stesso al fine di non creare un hype senza fondamento.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Comunque è piacevole vedere quanto siete aperti a pareri discordanti..



ai pareri discordanti sono aperto, alle lamentele continue senza senso no. poi fa abbastanza ridere che chi ha passato tutto il giorno a dire che era una pagliacciata, di vergognarsi e così via, abbia poi visto la diretta e sia ancora qui a commentarla...ops volevo dire a lamentarsi...


----------



## babsodiolinter (1 Settembre 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Comunque al di là delle dichiarazioni in sè che si leggono era chiaro dal tono che mirabelli è cosciente che nella rosa manca qualcuno.
> E' altrettanto evidente che erano convinti di prendere aube ma poi per qualche motivo è saltato e sono rimasti spiazziati, da lì il noi programmiamo e non compriamo solo per farlo negli ultimi giorni, in pratica non c'era un piano b, volevano aube ed erano convinti di farcela.



Sicuramente ci hanno provato ma le cifre erano davvero rischiose da affrontare. 
Almeno 80 ml per il cartellino (sommati ai 200 spesi senza kalinic erano 280),uno stipendio lordo di almeno 20 ml per 5 anni sono altri 100 per un giocatore che cmq va per i 27 anni a fine contratto 32!!
Era davvero una scommessa pericolosa.
Il mio rimpianto é solo per il gallo che a 22 anni e un ingaggio normale era un assegno circolare da poter rivendere se le cose non andavano per il verso giusto.
Vedrete che l'anno prossimo andá in una big e tra qualche anno il cartellino costerà sui 200ml.


----------



## Igniorante (1 Settembre 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Io li ringrazio per la trasparenza e tutto ma le lacune della rosa, ovvero la cosa più importante, al momento restano. E si sono anche un po' arrampicati sugli specchi con rosa completa, c'e ancora gennaio ecc...
> 
> Avessero detto le cose come stanno perlomeno



Insomma Mirabelli doveva dire "Borini è un cesso, volevamo un altro esterno che facesse il titolare ma purtroppo ci tocca andare avanti con quell'impedito".
E Fassone, subito dopo, aggiungere "Sì sì, e non scordiamoci della mezzala. Locatelli e Montolivo non fanno in due mezzo giocatore buono".


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> scontento che tra l'altro ha dato 7,5 al mercato....mica 2...



Sei tu e l altro che scrivete ogni 2 secondi insistendo  . Ve la cantate e suonare da soli . 

Cercate di vedere le cose da una visuale più ampia , i soldi erano quelli e Mirabelli l ha detto chiaramente


----------



## Guglielmo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> ai pareri discordanti sono aperto, alle lamentele continue senza senso no. poi fa abbastanza ridere che chi ha passato tutto il giorno a dire che era una pagliacciata, di vergognarsi e così via, abbia poi visto la diretta e sia ancora qui a commentarla...ops volevo dire a lamentarsi...



Senza senso? Mi sembra di dire ogni volta quali siano i motivi delle critiche. Ma oramai si è instaurato questo genere di clima in cui appena si dice qualcosa o sei una vedova o sono d'accordo con un altro utente. Bene, eviterò di commentare d'ora in poi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Nessuno si permetterebbe mai di non farvi dire le vostre opinioni ma almeno lamentatevi in modo costruttivo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Settembre 2017)

Comunque fratelli miei rendiamoci conto:

Titolari Milan anno scorso (e non metto quelli precedenti per pietà) vs quelli di adesso, (ragionando sul 433):

Donnarumma-Donnarumma
Abate-Conti
Paletta-Musacchio
Zapata/Romagnoli-Bonucci ( e Romagna perché ancora c'è)
De Sciglio-Rodriguez
Kucka-Kessie
Montolivo-Biglia
Bonaventura-Bonaventura
Suso-Suso
Bacca-Kalinic/Silva/Cutrone
Niang-Calhanoglu

Se guardiamo gli anni prima la situazione è ancora più tragicomica
Sarà incompleta in un paio di elementi, ok, ma io adesso vi saluto che vado a spaccarmelo fino alla morte. A domani.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Nessuno si permetterebbe mai di non farvi dire le vostre opinioni ma almeno lamentatevi in modo costruttivo


ma ormai il mercato è finito che devi dì...bisognava completare la rosa e stop...non l'hanno fatto e fa nulla...ora si tifa la squadra e basta...non è che se uno critica poi non sostiene la squadra...anche xkè i giocatori mica fanno il mercato...a loro solo sostegno


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Settembre 2017)

Qui dentro ci sono troppi troll


----------



## Boomer (1 Settembre 2017)

Fassone ha parlato dello sponsor. Ci sarà un viaggio ad Ottobre quindi se ne parlerà tra un po'.


----------



## claudiop77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque fratelli miei rendiamoci conto:
> 
> Titolari Milan anno scorso (e non metto quelli precedenti per pietà) vs quelli di adesso, (ragionando sul 433):
> 
> ...



Ma sì secondo me come titolari siamo ottimi.
Mi preoccupano i rincalzi in certi ruoli anche perché quest'anno c'è pure l'Europa League.
Speriamo di vincere le prime 4 partite del gironcino cosi possiamo fare un ampio turnover nelle ultime 2.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma ormai il mercato è finito che devi dì...bisognava completare la rosa e stop...non l'hanno fatto e fa nulla...ora si tifa la squadra e basta...non è che se uno critica poi non sostiene la squadra...anche xkè i giocatori mica fanno il mercato...a loro solo sostegno



Aspetta , per l ultima volta provo a spiegarti che a nessuno è venuto in mente di non farti dire la tua opinione ma penso che ai restanti 500 utenti del forum abbia dato fastidio la continua lamentela ogni 2 secondi su ogni Thread senza motivo . 

Anche io mi aspettavo qualcuno , ma se non è arrivato dopo 250 milioni non me la sento di insultarli . Bastava guardare la diretta di pochi minuti fa per capire che sono in buona fede .

Off tipic chiuso , buon campionato e riabbracciamoci tutti


----------



## Ciora (1 Settembre 2017)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Fassone ha parlato dello sponsor. Ci sarà un viaggio ad Ottobre quindi se ne parlerà tra un po'.



Ha detto che ci saranno dei "giovani cinesi" che ci verranno a trovare nei prossimi mesi. Non so se c'entri qualcosa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Settembre 2017)

La mia comunque è questa: 
2 elementi mancavano, loro ne sono a conoscenza. Abbiamo speso tanti tanti soldi, completare il mercato in una sessione non era possibile! Come ha detto mirabelli "non ci tireremo indietro in caso a gennaio". Poi ci sarà anche la prossima sessione estiva. 
Se al "closing" ci avessero detto "arriva bonucci" nessuno ci avrebbe MAI creduto. Abbiamo fatto tanti colpi importanti. 
Ora tocca a Montella, lo scempio contro il Cagliari, per esempio, non è più ammissibile. Deve dimostrare di imporre il gioco. All'olimpico voglio dominare, non subire. Non siamo il Milan dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa manca, e pian piano sistemeremo anche quello.
Un grazie alla presidenza, ora tocca ai giocatori ed all'allenatore.

Ps: l'unico forte amaro in bocca è stato auba. Alla fine la colpa è dello sceicco del psg. Il Dortmund non poteva vendere sia dembelè sia aubameyang. Quindi siamo rimasti fregati.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> .



Cancella dai , non scadiamo in queste cose . Rischi il ban tu per nulla .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> La mia comunque è questa:
> 2 elementi mancavano, loro ne sono a conoscenza. Abbiamo speso tanti tanti soldi, completare il mercato in una sessione non era possibile! Come ha detto mirabelli "non ci tireremo indietro in caso a gennaio". Poi ci sarà anche la prossima sessione estiva.
> Se al "closing" ci avessero detto "arriva bonucci" nessuno ci avrebbe MAI creduto. Abbiamo fatto tanti colpi importanti.
> Ora tocca a Montella, lo scempio contro il Cagliari, per esempio, non è più ammissibile. Deve dimostrare di imporre il gioco. All'olimpico voglio dominare, non subire. Non siamo il Milan dell'anno scorso. Qualcosa manca, e pian piano sistemeremo anche quello.
> ...



Il Cagliari ne metterà parecchie in difficoltà ( la stessa Juve 7 giorni prima )


----------



## Crox93 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cancella dai , non scadiamo in queste cose . Rischi il ban tu per nulla .



Concordo, non cadere in infantili provocazioni.



Admin ha scritto:


> E' normale e fisiologico che possano esserci degli scontenti. E' praticamente impossibile mettere d'accordo tutti i tifosi. Anche al PSG ci sarà stato qualcuno che avrebbe preferito prendere un grande difensore. Sono opinioni.
> 
> Nella vita si può sbagliare, tutti sbagliano. L'importante però è riconoscere che la campagna acquisti sia stata portata avanti per il bene del Milan e non per riempirsi le saccocce, per irritare i tifosi o per fare favori ai compagni di merende di turno. Tutte pratiche che, purtroppo, abbiamo imparato a memoria.



Quotone. Il budget non è infinito e a tratti speso male, forse.
Ma questi lavorano per noi, perchè tengono davvero a mettere nel CV di aver riportato il Milan ai massimi livelli.


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cancella dai , non scadiamo in queste cose . Rischi il ban tu per nulla .


 hai ragione ho cancellato anche x non mettermi al suo livello tu hai quotato il mio messo dovresti cancellare anche il tuo 
non mi piace però il fatto che dopo aver stressato tutti adesso insulta pure...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ho cancellato anche x non mettermi al suo livello tu hai quotato il mio messo dovresti cancellare anche il tuo
> non mi piace però il fatto che dopo aver stressato tutti adesso insulta pure...



ti chiedo scusa ho esagerato...oggi ero stressato...chiedo anche scusa al forum...cercherò di essere più rispettoso e di esprimermi meglio...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



Torniamo nei ranghi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ti chiedo scusa ho esagerato...oggi ero stressato...chiedo anche scusa al forum...cercherò di essere più rispettoso e di esprimermi meglio...



Goditi 11 nuovi giocatori


----------



## cris (1 Settembre 2017)

Siamo stati vicinissimi ad Aumabeyang, è chiaro. Solo il BVB ha bloccato alla fine l’affare. Dispiace, ma significa che avevamo soldi ed intenzioni per una punta top mondo.
Mirabelli ha chiaramente detto e stradetto che a Gennaio faranno altri acquisti, a questo punto che in campo sputino sangue per i prossimi 3 mesi che poi le cose da aggiustare verranno aggiustate.

In ogni caso, quando fan ste conferenze non si riesce a non voler bene a Fassone e Mirabelli.

Forza milan!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

cris ha scritto:


> Siamo stati vicinissimi ad Aumabeyang, è chiaro. Solo il BVB ha bloccato alla fine l’affare. Dispiace, ma significa che avevamo soldi ed intenzioni per una punta top mondo.
> Mirabelli ha chiaramente detto e stradetto che a Gennaio faranno altri acquisti, a questo punto che in campo sputino sangue per i prossimi 3 mesi che poi le cose da aggiustare verranno aggiustate.
> 
> In ogni caso, quando fan ste conferenze non si riesce a non voler bene a Fassone e Mirabelli.
> ...



Troppo limpidi e puliti , come fai a volergli male . 

Lo sanno anche loro che manca qualcosa , ma quando dicono " più d così non si poteva fare " che vuoi rimproverargli?


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ti chiedo scusa ho esagerato...oggi ero stressato...chiedo anche scusa al forum...cercherò di essere più rispettoso e di esprimermi meglio...



scuse accettate


----------



## mil77 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo limpidi e puliti , come fai a volergli male .



quando Mirabelli ha parlato dei 67000 con il Craiova si stava quasi mettendo a piangere dall'emozione.


----------



## cris (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Troppo limpidi e puliti , come fai a volergli male .
> 
> Lo sanno anche loro che manca qualcosa , ma quando dicono " più d così non si poteva fare " che vuoi rimproverargli?



Ma esatto, poi ripeto, lo si capisce immediatamente la genuinità e correttezza delle loro azioni. Se qualcosa non è stato fatto è perche ci sono dei validi motivi dietro.
C’è rammarico ma soddisfazione, siamo passati dalle stalle alle stelle. A Gennaio vedrete che 1-2 colpi in canna li avremo ancora.


----------



## Gatto (1 Settembre 2017)

La mia impressione e' che siano professionisti che danno tutto nel loro lavoro e persone genuine e trasparenti, senza alcuna boria. Dio solo da quanto ne avevamo bisogno. Il Milan ha fatto pace con i suoi veri proprietari di sempre: Noi tifosi.
Anche io pensavo e speravo si potesse fare qualcosa fino alla fine per avere qualche alternativa in piu' ma non e' stato possibile per tanti fattori. Aubameyang, se lo sceicco non avesse preso Neymar scatenando un autentico terremoto, credo l' avremmo potuto prendere.Pazienza, abbiamo una squadra nuova con giocatori molto importanti e diversi talenti. Mai vista costruire una squadra dalle fondamenta con questa rapidita' e questo acume tecnico tattico e io di campagne acquisti ne ricordo. 
La palla passa a Montella e ai ragazzi. Hanno la possibilità di entrare nella storia del Milan e quindi del calcio. Io ci credo!!!


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2017)

La cosa importante è che hanno detto che gli acquisti li faranno tutti all'inizio, sopratutto mi pare di aver capito che per i top è meglio non attendere troppo, sennò rischiano la beffa.


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2017)

Mi fa molto piacere che hanno già detto che saranno pronti per il mercato di gennaio


----------



## malos (1 Settembre 2017)

Visti i trascorsi condoriani, mi è anche piaciuto il solo 5% di commissioni pari a circa 12 ml. Grandi, finalmente è chiusa la polpetteria.


----------



## Casnop (1 Settembre 2017)

Gatto ha scritto:


> La mia impressione e' che siano professionisti che danno tutto nel loro lavoro e persone genuine e trasparenti, senza alcuna boria. Dio solo da quanto ne avevamo bisogno. Il Milan ha fatto pace con i suoi veri proprietari di sempre: Noi tifosi.
> Anche io pensavo e speravo si potesse fare qualcosa fino alla fine per avere qualche alternativa in piu' ma non e' stato possibile per tanti fattori. Aubameyang, se lo sceicco non avesse preso Neymar scatenando un autentico terremoto, credo l' avremmo potuto prendere.Pazienza, abbiamo una squadra nuova con giocatori molto importanti e diversi talenti. Mai vista costruire una squadra dalle fondamenta con questa rapidita' e questo acume tecnico tattico e io di campagne acquisti ne ricordo.
> La palla passa a Montella e ai ragazzi. Hanno la possibilità di entrare nella storia del Milan e quindi del calcio. Io ci credo!!!


Sintesi perfetta, Gatto, complimenti. Ora, però, andiamo a vederci le partite!


----------



## BELOUFA (1 Settembre 2017)

Il fatto che non sia arrivato Auba per la questione Neymar è poco credibile, non c'erano i soldi punto, e i soldi non c'erano perchè quelli che dovevano arrivare dalla Cina e finanziare la seconda parte del mercato non sono arrivati.
Non c'è stato il blocco dei capitali come molti dicono, ma semplicemente il governo cinese ha *consigliato* (e si sa che nella rep.popolare quando il partito consiglia bisogna ascoltare il consiglio) a tutti gli imprenditori di spospendere le finanziani veros l'estero fino alla fatidica dalla del congresso del partito comunista cinese che si terrà per l'appunto ad Ottobre, da qui il viaggio di Fax ad ottobre per gli sponsor.

Detto questo sapendo che non puoi completare l'11 (ebbene si non è la rosa ad essere corta ma è addirittura l'11 che non è completo) con un attaccante sterno di livello che caspita vendi Niang che è l'unico attaccante sterno sx in rosa insieme al povero borini?


----------



## Casnop (1 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è materiale per [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]


L'azionista aprirà un finanziamento per cassa in favore del club, una linea di credito in conto corrente per ripianare il saldo passivo risultante a bilancio dalla iscrizione dei valori di acquisto dei giocatori risultanti dai contratti. Si apre un avanzo di cassa che verrà vincolato al pagamento delle varie rate dei prezzi di acquisto previste per gli anni successivi. In questi anni, quelli monitorati dalla UEFA, apparirà dunque un debito già pagato da un credito per cassa esistente e vincolato. È possibile che l'azionista decida di rientrare da quella esposizione con un privilegio sui futuri ricavi del club, ma è possibile che si tratti, almeno in parte, di investimenti a fondo perduto, in attesa dei realizzi dopo il collocamento in borsa. Un rischio che Mr. Li vorrà prendersi, avendo fatto, come ci ha detto recentemente Fassone, i propri conti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



PERFETTO

Così va più che bene...

Scusateci Fax1 & Max!!!!

Purtroppo siamo ancora troppo scottati da anni di teatrini ed io già temevo il video di autoincensamento con le immagini delle firme e voi che vi facevate i complimenti..sarà stato un caso che quando lo immaginavo Fassone mi appariva con la faccia del condor??

Invece hanno perfino risposto a tutte le domande che NOI abbiamo fatto...questo è rispetto dei tifosi!!

Ora non ci resta che tifare e goderci insieme l'anno del ritorno


----------



## Black (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



grazie ancora Max e Fax per quanto avete fatto. A parte l'errore sulla tempistica dell APACF show, solo un appunto: non è vero che la gente chiedeva il botto. Il botto l'avevate detto voi che l'avrete fatto. E' stata una delle prime cose dette da Fassone nei giorni del closing. Il Milan avrebbe preso sicuramente 1-2 top player.

Detto questo mi va bene lo stesso. Abbiamo una squadra nettamente più forte dell'anno scorso e con molti giocatori che possono solo crescere, oltre che molti U21 (ma questo è una delle poche cose buone lasciate dalla precedente proprietà).

Spero veramente che se serva a Gennaio si possa intervenire. Probabilmente Mirabelli non poteva dirlo, ma è evidente che questa rosa è corta.


----------



## Gatto (1 Settembre 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sintesi perfetta, Gatto, complimenti. Ora, però, andiamo a vederci le partite!



Non vedevo l' ora Casnop


----------



## egidiopersempre (1 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> APACF, le 11 cose formali di Fassone e Mirabelli. Ecco le parole di AD e DS che commentano gli 11 acquisti messi a segno nel corso della lunga estate di calciomercato
> 
> Video introduttivo con le immagini dei nuovi acquisti
> 
> ...



a me sono piaciuti.... un mix di tifo e professionalità dosati nel modo giusto. Mercato eccellente, fatto anche nei tempi giusti ... con gli acquisti dosati in maniera tale da non farsi spennare più di tanto in una annata in cui mentre noi ci rifacevamo completamente la rosa c'è chi con una cifra simile si comprava un giocatore ..... e non sto parlando di Neymar.

L'allenatore ha avuto in mano l'ossatura della squadra a luglio e non a settembre... non dimentichiamolo. L'unico appunto sono le dichiarazioni roboanti fatte dopo la metà di luglio non supportate dalle successive azioni. 

Non dimentichiamoci poi l'affare Donnarumma... grande polpetta avvelenata ricevuta in eredità dalla precedente amministrazione, e le cessioni.... abbiamo praticamente ripulito la rosa da tutte le zavorre o quasi.... rimangono sosa paletta e gomez... ma l'unico forse inutile è il primo, perchè gli altri due anche se dovessero rimanere verrebbero buoni.


----------



## zlatan (1 Settembre 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è vero; non mi sembra un granché elegante festeggiare un mercato: i trofei si festeggiano.



Non abbiamo festeggiato nessun mercato. E' un video con il riepilogo di cosa è stato acquistato, nei limiti del possibile spiegare perchè non è arrivato Auba, e perchè non c'è stato il colpo finale. Hanno detto che mettono tutto a bilancio quest'anno, e che a gennaio non si fermeranno. Cosa diavolo vogliamo di più?? Io fossi un interista pigierei per il culo, ma poi andrei a farmi una confezione intera di malox per la rabbia... Poi d'accordo che avrebbero dovuto fare tutto oggi, ma siamo anche noi gli imbecilli, visto che da subito è stato detto che la diretta sarebbe stata alle 23, e alle 23 il mercato è finito, non si può annunciare nessuno. LEggerezza che non merita comunque insulti....


----------



## zlatan (1 Settembre 2017)

mil77 ha scritto:


> quando Mirabelli ha parlato dei 67000 con il Craiova si stava quasi mettendo a piangere dall'emozione.



Si è vero. Infatti ha blaterato,"la prima di campionato eh di ..."


----------



## ultràinside (1 Settembre 2017)

Eravamo in stato comatoso, ora possiamo passo dopo passo, tornare ad essere la squadra che ha toccato i massimi livelli in Italia, in Europa, nel mondo...

Sono orgoglioso di questa nuova società , che ha messo al centro del progetto noi tifosi, trasparenza dialogo; errori ne faranno, come li facciamo noi tifosi.
Da questi dobbiamo tutti imparare e crescere, non sarà tutto sempre bello e semplice...

Noi con loro, loro con noi, INSIEME tutto è possibile !
Forza Milan


----------

